# Best 24 inch tv till Rs 18000/-



## Avengers (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning on buying a LED tv till diwali and my requirements are:

1. 24 inch
2. Should cost maximum till 18000/- INR.
3. General tv viewing: daily indian soaps, news, cricket matches almost all the channels are SD.
4. USB play formats is very important as I will be playing avi, mkv, flv videos most of the times from usb. USB will be the proper testing of the HD quality of tv.

The model I am inclined towards is toshiba pu200.

Rest of the suggestions are also welcome.

Panasonic, Sony, Samsung, Philips, LG are the companies of which I am ok buying.


----------



## Minion (Oct 28, 2013)

PHILIPS 29PFL5937 HD Ready LED for 18k


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2013)

+1 to above model being hd ready


----------



## Avengers (Oct 28, 2013)

I am getting one more option of 32 inch videocon lcd(I know it is lcd not led) for about 17,600/- 

Here is the link : Videocon LCD VAG32HV-YF MAH - Buy Online Now on STAR CJ Online Shopping Mall | Browse Electronics - Audio & Video

How is this lcd?

Right now I am using samsung lcd model no. LA32D450G and I am pretty satisfied with the colors of it but the sound gets distorted if we go above the volume level of 40.


----------



## Avengers (Oct 28, 2013)

How is this model compared to philips?


----------



## Minion (Oct 29, 2013)

^led have better contrast and brightness than lcd tvs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2013)

Check this one LG LED 24LN4300 
its full hd and MRP is 18.5k so u will easily get from local dealers in a much less price 

don't buy HD Ready when u can afford a Full HD TV


----------



## Avengers (Oct 31, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Check this one LG LED 24LN4300
> its full hd and MRP is 18.5k so u will easily get from local dealers in a much less price
> 
> don't buy HD Ready when u can afford a Full HD TV



Ok will try to check out with a local dealer for the price difference. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Avengers (Oct 31, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^led have better contrast and brightness than lcd tvs.



Regarding better brightness I feel the brightness in lcd is much better than led.  Anyways this time I am going to go for a LED because it is the latest technology.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2013)

Avengers said:


> Regarding better brightness I feel the brightness in lcd is much better than led.  Anyways this time I am going to go for a LED because it is the latest technology.


don't confuse with LED with LCD...
LED is actually an LCD with just some minor changes

here read this article explains in detail
*reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57572740-221/led-lcd-backlights-explained/


----------



## dabster (Nov 11, 2013)

With Rs18k Budget you should be able to pull-in full hd 24inch TV. Assuming diwali is past by which model you finally picked ?
As far ppl already told. Color saturation/depiction is way better in LED and LED IPS panels..


----------

